# what to do with all that basil?



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

pesto 2 cups of packed basil leaves 2 cloves of garlic 1/4 cup pine nuts or cashews(I use cashews they are cheaper) 1/3 to 1/5 cup of olive oil and 1/4 parm cheese (optional) put the leaves and and garlic in food processor and chop up as thin as possible, transfer to blender and add oil. puree together. ( I say use processor first because I tried throwing in the blender to start and it took FOREVER to get it to break up)

1 pound any pasta we like whole wheat
1/4 cup butter
1/2-3/4 cups heavy cream
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese
4-5 tblsp of pesto 
1 pound large shrimp, peeled or chicken

cook your pasta for 8 to 10 minutes, or until al dente; drain.
In a large skillet, melt the butter over medium heat. Stir in cream, and season with pepper. Cook 6 to 8 minutes, stirring constantly.
Stir Parmesan cheese into cream sauce, stirring until thoroughly mixed. Blend in the pesto,(3-4 tablsp to taste) and cook for 3 to 5 minutes, until thickened.
Stir in the shrimp, and cook until they turn pink, 

toss some of the sauce with the pasta until its thoroughly coated. serve pasta with shrimp or chicken portions for each plate


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sounds good.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

As an alternative i'll spread the pesto on thin sliced bread and add fresh maters , mozz, and grated parm.  Great lil mini pizza type brushchetta


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

WNCRick said:


> As an alternative i'll spread the pesto on thin sliced bread and add fresh maters , mozz, and grated parm. Great lil mini pizza type brushchetta


 yum!


----------

